# Building my New home, finally gaining ground



## NHERal (Mar 24, 2008)

a few more


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a great job so far. Very strange to me, as we never see anyone gravel the subgrade after pouring the footing around here. Gravel always comes much later. I like your way! :thumbsup:

Keep the pics coming as the project progresses. Are you building it yourself or having a builder do it?


----------



## NHERal (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah not typical to stone first but the concrete company had a week at another site and with the rain here in New England i figured what the hell(you always go a little nutty when its your own project:wink. Also its a hell of a lot easier to do without the walls up on a 65x55 hole:thumbup:.

Trying to knock out most of the project myself on this one. My Brother and i Have an excavation company so all the site work is in my hands. I have a concrete crew doing thier part now and i have a builder doing the frame and finish exterior. Hopefully I'll be the one to tackle all the mechanicals and finish work(minus the drywall...just no point to it). So all in all its probably going to be a long winter.


----------

